

Don't Worry About College by John Taylor Gatto [PDF, p. 26] - Alex3917
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.lifelearningmagazine.com/0804/MarApr08.pdf

======
redorb
absolute beauty, please read if you about to graduate high school; I suspect
it won't be received well by current college students for the very reason it
talks about.

